# Light Stress!!!



## GRiMCreeper (Jul 2, 2010)

I have recently posted asking about this particular way to stress the plants out to make her produce female seeds. There used to be a thread and it could still be here...but with hundreds of thousands of posts on here...i feel like im running in circles trying to locate it.

My question is, what is the proper way to stress out the girls with light in order to get them to produce female seeds ? Or hermie out i guess ? i know i read that i should turn on the light for an hour in the middle of the dark cycle. But when do i start the stressing and for how long do i interrupt the dark period ? 

As usual, your thoughts and opinions are always appreciated.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (Jul 2, 2010)

hi why why would you want to do this all the hermie's that i have always had that have produced seeds always seem to carry on the hermie trait they may not show for the first couple of weeks in flowering but they will pop up you could try this method this is how i made my seeds like i said you are 90% of the time going to end up with hermiefied seeded crops (copy an paste lol) Creating feminized cannabis seeds is an art. Just like art, there are a few different methods of application. I have written about some of my different methods of making seeds in previous HIGH TIMES articles. I have used gibberellic acid, pH stress, light stress, and fertilizer stress to force my female plants to make seeds. All of these methods are harsh on the plants, and some, like the gibberellic acid, are not organic. In my search for cleaner, more earth-friendly ways of working with the cannabis plant, I have found a new way to make feminized seeds. Feminized seeds occur as a result of stress, rather than genetics. All cannabis plants can and will make male flowers under stress. Certain strains like a higher pH, some a lower one. Some like a lot of food, some like much less. There is quite a lot of variety in marijuana genetics, and you cant treat every plant the same way.

It takes many harvests before you really get to know a particular strain. Just like getting to know human friends, it takes time. I have grown the same strains for close to a decade, and am truly getting to know every nuance the different plants exhibit. I can recognize them from a distance. I must say that I get a lot of help from my friends, both in making seeds and in learning new and better ways of working with this sacred plant.

I named this new method "Rodelization," after a friend who helped me realize and make use of this way of creating female seeds. After growing crop after crop of the same plants in the same conditions, I noticed that if I flowered the plants 10-14 days longer than usual, they would develop male "bananas." A male banana is a very slight male flower on a female marijuana plant that is formed because of stress. Usually they do not let out any pollen early enough to make seeds, but they sometimes do. They are a built-in safety factor so that in case of severe conditions, the plant can make sure the species is furthered. 

To me, a male banana is quite a beautiful thing. It has the potential of making all female seeds. Many growers out there have male-banana phobia. They see one and have heart palpitations, they want to cut down the entire crop, or at the very least take tweezers and pluck the little yellow emergency devices out. I call them "emergency devices" because they emerge at times of stress. 

In the Rodelization method, the male banana is very valuable. After growing your female plants 10-14 days longer than usual, hang them up to dry, then carefully take them off the drying lines and inspect for bananas. Each and every banana should be removed, and placed in a small bag labeled very accurately. These sealed bags can be placed in the fridge for one or two months and still remain potent.

For the next phase, you need to have a separate crop thats already 2 1/2 weeks into flowering. Take your sealed bags of pollen out of the fridge, and proceed to impregnate your new crop of females. To do this, you must first match the female plant and the pollen from the same strain in the previous crop. Shut all the fans in the growroom down. Then take a very fine paintbrush, dip it in the bag of pollen, and paint it on the female flower. Do this to each different strain you have growing together. I have done it with up to 10 different kinds in the same room with great success.

I use the lower flowers to make seeds, leaving the top colas seedless for smoking. This method takes time (two crops), but is completely organic, and lets you have great-quality smoke at the same time you make your female seeds. If youre one of those growers whos never grown seeds for fear of not having something good to smoke, you will love this method.

You can also use this pollen to make new female crosses by cross-pollinating. The older females with the male bananas can be brought into the room with the younger, unpollinated females after they are three weeks into flowering. Turn all of the circulation fans on high, and the little bits of pollen will proceed to make it around the room. Do this for several days. Six to seven weeks later, you will have ripe 100% feminized seeds; not nearly as many as a male plant would make, but enough to start over somewhere else with the same genetics 
or you could try 4 hours on 4 hours of do that for a week or too high ph an i think another way is to use gibberelic acid this is also suppose to bring out hermie ive used it to crack open stubbon seeds


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 2, 2010)

agreed. not the best of ways to get seeds, if the genetics are prone to hermie in the first place then the seeds will carry on this treat.


----------



## GRiMCreeper (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input fellas....i found that same article...but since we have outdoor grows, i was hoping for a simple picture perfect solution to my running out of fem seeds lol...i suppose i could set up shop in the garage with the last ones to go this route...if stressing with light is gonna mess up the quality or even give me buds covered in seeds after each harvest, then yeah i dont want to go that route...was willing to risk it on one plant...but not on the plants i havent even thought about growing yet. lol Thanks again


----------



## growweedtoday (Jul 10, 2010)

From what I understand, the way commercial users create feminized seeds is using something called colloidal silver. This page explains what you need to do in order to create your own feminized seeds using colloidal silver.


----------



## gobbly (Jul 12, 2010)

yep, you use a hormone to coax a male part on a female, then pollinate with that. female DNA + female DNA = female plant.


----------

